

Ask HN: Continues documentation for Github? - afshinmeh

I'm an open-source developers on Github. I have many small and big repositories from one to one-hundred contributors in each project.<p>My main problem is with contributors and the projects is that when a new contributor come and ask me about the project, I have to describe whole project, methods, functions and... to him/her. That just waste my time.<p>I need a system that read my code from repository and build my code documentation (using document generating tools, Doxygen etc.) after each commit, so I have my updated document always and I can refer all new contributors to this document...<p>Does anyone know a system/solution like that?
======
vissi
Which languages do you use? There's a wide variety of options: Doxygen for C,
PHPDocumentor for PHP, literate tools for Ruby and Coffee, etc. If you
describe your software using email, why can't you write the same docs on
github using Markdown?

~~~
afshinmeh
Usually I use JavaScript and Python. I don't have problem with software, I
know the correct tools for generating the doc from my code as well. But the
problem is that HOW can I integrate it with Github so after each sync/push on
the Github repository, document generated automatically from code also?

~~~
globalpanic
What about generating a wiki from the code documentation, and then uploading
that to the Wiki section of your Git repository?

~~~
afshinmeh
It would be useful also. Do you know any method for doing that?

~~~
globalpanic
well a quick "goog" brings up this: <http://code.google.com/p/doxygen2gwiki/>

